# تركيبة طلاء الاظافر



## emadqqqq (2 أبريل 2010)

برجاء افادتي عن كيفية عمل طلاء للاظافر وما هي المكونات المطلوبة
وارجو افدتي عن احسن نوع مانع للترسيب


----------



## chemicaleng (2 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم طلاء الاظافر يجب ان يلبى الخصائص التالية : 
- يعطى لمعة جيدة ومقبولة 
- مقاومة للماء والمنظفات المنزلية 
- سهولة ازالتة بمزيل طلاء الاظافر الذى يعتمد غالبا على الاسيتون 
- ليونة حتى لا يتكسر او يتشقق على الاظافر 
وفى العادة لا يتم استخدامة لفترة طويلة بل يزال فى مدة قصيرة 
والمعتاد ان يتم تركيبة بالنسب التقريبية التالية لان كمية الصباغ المستخدمة تختلف من نوع لاخر وتتراوح من 4 % للانواع الميتاليك حتى ال 15 % لبعض الصباغات ونسبة الصباغ يتم تقديرها بالتجربة ولكن اللكر الاساسى يمكن ان يكون بهذة الصورة : 
- نيتروسيللوز ربع ثانية (rs) حوالى 15 الى 20 % 
- رزين بولى استر من 8 الى 12 % 
- مادة ملدنة مثل (dop) من 8 الى 12 % 
- بنتونايت للتسميك ومنع الترسيب حوالى 1 % 
- بيوتيل اسيتات من 25 الى 40 % 
- اثيل اسيتات من 10 الى 20 % 
- ايزوبروبايل كحول من 7 الى 10 % 
ويلاحظ انة يجب استعمال المواد من الكوزموتيك جريد ومن الممكن اضافة بعض الاضافات لتحسين السطح مثل الليفلنج اجنت 
واللة الموفق *


----------



## samers78 (3 أبريل 2010)

أخي الكريم ماهي المادة التي تعطي لمعان وهل يمكن خلطها بالماء


----------



## agabeain (3 أبريل 2010)

ويذيدك من علموا يا رائع Chemicaleng ربنا يوفقك يا


----------



## chemicaleng (4 أبريل 2010)

samers78 قال:


> أخي الكريم ماهي المادة التي تعطي لمعان وهل يمكن خلطها بالماء


السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم 
المادة التى تسبب اللمعة هى النتروسيللوز ورزين البولي استر ( نوع يجف بتطاير المذيب) 
ولكن للوصول للمعة المطلوبة هناك عدة نقاط يجب مراعاتها هى : 
- نسبة مواد الربط ( النتروسيللوز والبولى استر ) الى نسبة الصباغ فيجب ان يكون موجود فى التركيبة كمية مواد ربط كافية لتشتيت الصباغات ( كل صباغ لة نسبة امتصاص مختلفة ) والكمية الباقية ستكون هى سبب اللمعة لذلك كما قلت لك انه موضوع نسب يمكنك التحرك من خلالها والافضل دائما عمل ثلاث تراكيب مبدئية ( عينات صغيرة ) ومن خلال نتائجهم يمكنك معرفة فى اى اتجاة ستتجة .
- سرعة جفاف الطلاء هى العامل الثانى فى اللمعة كلما كان بطىء ( ولكن فى الحدود المقبولة والتى سيتقبلها المستخدم ) كلما حصلنا على لمعة افضل لان طبقة الطلاء ستأخذ وقتها الكافى لتندمج و لتعطى سطح املس واللمعة تعتمد الى حد كبير على درجة صقل السطح ( استوائيتة ) وسرعة الجفاف نتحكم بها من خلال نوع المذيب ( مع ملاحظة ان يكون مذيب لة رائحة مقبولة نظرا لطبيعة استخدام طلاء الاظافر ) وكما لاحظت لقد استخدمنا الاسترات لما تتمتع بة من رائحة مقبولة كما ام نسبة البوتيل اسيتات هى الاعلى وهو مذيب ذو سرعة تطاير بطيئة لحد ما اما الاثيل ( الاسرع تطايرا فنسبتة اقل وان كان وجودة ضرورى لاعطائنا لزوجة مقبولة للتطبيق مع نسبة مواد صلبة مقبولة ) 
- النقطة الثالثة هى نوع وشكل الفرشاة الموجودة مع المنتج فيجب ان تكون من نوع جيد لاعطاء الطلاء اللمعة المطلوبة .
اما عن خلطة بالماء فمن الممكن عمل تركيبة تعتمد على مادة ربط لها قابلية الانحلال بالماء ( البولى يوريثان المائى ) وان كان سيوضع بة نسبة من الكليكولات او المواد النشطة سطحيا حتى يتحسن انتشارة على الاظافر . 

اما فى حالة التركيبة المذكورة فى الاعلى فلا يمكن اضافة الماء لها .
مع ملاحظة اود التنبية لها وهى ان طلاء الاظافر يجب ازالتة عند الوضوء واللة اعلم 
واللة الموفق


----------



## خالد عزمى (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (5 أبريل 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> الاخ الكريم
> المادة التى تسبب اللمعة هى النتروسيللوز ورزين البولي استر ( نوع يجف بتطاير المذيب)
> ولكن للوصول للمعة المطلوبة هناك عدة نقاط يجب مراعاتها هى :
> ...


 جزاك الله عنا خيرا كثيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## chemicaleng (5 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخوة الكرام خالد عزمى وخالد يونس 
شكرا للتعقيب ونرجوا من اللة ان يوفق الجميع 
ولكن اود الايضاح انة لا شكر على واجب وواجب الجميع هو التكاتف والتكامل والتوفيق من اللة عز وجل 

اللة الموفق


----------



## فضل من الله (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*chemicaleng*
​ الاخ 
ممكن مساعد هل يوجد لاكر جاهز يقوم بهذه المهمه ولا لبد ان اصنع بنفسى وهذا شاق عليا لانى لست كيميائى

وقد جربت الدوكو ووضعت لونين على بعض حيث يعطنى لون ثالث فلاحظت انا اللونين ينفصلوا بعد يوم او يومين 
علما بان لونينى الدوكو من شركه واحده 
اتمنى مساعدتى


----------



## 83moris (13 أكتوبر 2013)

تركيز الاسيتون المستخدم كمزيل للطلاء في حدود كام يا جماعة


----------



## hamo_smsm (17 أكتوبر 2013)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> اخى الكريم طلاء الاظافر يجب ان يلبى الخصائص التالية :
> - يعطى لمعة جيدة ومقبولة
> - مقاومة للماء والمنظفات المنزلية
> ...



ممكن بس الاسماء التجارة للمكونات و معلش بيتباعوا فين فى الاسكندرية؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## zizomoka (4 مايو 2014)

ممكن طريقه التصنيع بالتفصيل وهل يوجد بديل للنيترو سليلوز لصعوبه الحصول عليه


----------



## zizomoka (4 مايو 2014)

ايه الماده الملدنه دى


----------



## Abu zainab (25 مارس 2016)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم صدقة جارية إلى يوم الدين التجارة الرابحة
أحبكم في الله تعالى


----------



## اسم مخالف1 (21 أبريل 2016)

مشكور


----------



## ابومازن1 (29 نوفمبر 2017)

شكرا


----------

